# Bittersweet: Recipes and Tales from a Life in Chocolate



## vera bradley (Mar 21, 2004)

By Alice Medrich, November 2003.

Do any of you own Bittersweet?

I'm thinking of purchasing one as a gift, maybe two - so I will have one as well, but I'm stuck in the house this week except for food shopping and can't really get into a book shop to flip through the pages. I'll order online if it gets a Chef Talk seal of approval in time.

Are the "life in chocolate" stories worth reading? More importantly, do you use and reccommend any of the recipes?


----------



## ozzky (Dec 11, 2008)

I haven't thought that I can order a cookbook through online.. I'll try that.. thanks


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Ozzky, if you do order on line, use the Cheftalk direct link. You'll find it on the top of the page, and it takes you directly to Amazon.com.


----------

